# Miserable at university



## AnotherLoner (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't fit in at university and being there makes me feel miserable, I can't explain it any other way. I have a few acquaintances but no friends and when I'm there I feel uncomfortable and like I'd rather be anywhere else. I get good grades but I've been skipping a ton of classes lately and I've lost motivation to get involved at all. I'm starting to think that this is how university is for some people. I wish I could meet people in a similar position, but I'd probably feel uncomfortable and out of place around them too.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

University can be an absolutely miserable experience. My first term I didn't make any friends and escaped with some B's, an A, and a withdrawal. I did get some D's on quite a few tests. On top of that, I had a terrible roommate and got sick from all the people in dorms which was not cool.

Then I found out next term when I had to go back to the dorms that I couldn't breach my housing contract, so I had to stay in the dorms the rest of the year... Needless to say, I was sad and upset. I pulled through at the end though and survived the panic and anxiety of it all. 

It's tough. If you're losing motivation and feel depressed consistently it might be time to pull the plug. I'm not sure if you live far away from home like I did, but maybe you can go back home and work part-time and try to attend some classes close by. People just go there to socialize and party illegally, which unfortunately isn't my thing, and maybe it isn't you either. 

Some will try to say stick it out, it's all in your head, or don't give up. That just doesn't hold up and it robs you of the quality life you deserve. Trust me I've been there and bought 20 t-shirts!


----------



## saxplayingcomputergeek (Nov 1, 2013)

Same here. I used to like college at the beginning of this year, but now it's a complete hellhole. I can't ****ing stand it. I've lost interest in all of the things that I used to like. I have no friends. People who knew me before just ignore me. Seeing couples together makes me sick because I know I'll never get a girlfriend. I ****ing hate being a complete pariah. I hate every one of my classes. PEOPLE ****ING SUCK!!!


----------

